# Hinkley 42 Sou'wester vs Hank Hinkley OC 42?



## rtmadm (Jul 24, 2007)

What is the primary difference in these two boats. I know the OC has a fixed keel with a draft of 5-8 compared to the Sou'wester with its 5-0/9-2 draft centerboard. But that aside is there a big difference in the quality, construction, or sailing performance? 

It seems as though the OCs run about $50K less than the Sou'westers. 

I've searched the internet for any info on this and have come up blank.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

The only Hinckley I've ever sailed on was my dad's Bermuda 40 back in the 60's - we made many long trips on that boat and made the Bermuda race four times. But, over the years, I've found that the best source on Hinckley info is from the Hinckely brokers right there at the factory. If you haven't been to their site, log onto: The Hinckley Company and they have info on how to contact them.


----------



## richard_reinhart (Aug 3, 2002)

*While in Southwest Harbor looking at boats in 2000,*

I stayed at a B&B downtown.

Interestingly, I met a guy also staying there who used to be a part owner in the Hank Hinckley company, and who had owned one of their boats in the past. When I met him he had recently purchased a SW 42 or 43. I didn't get into any deep discussion with him about the differences, but he apparently liked something better about the HRH boats.

Hank Hinckley is still in business, albeit not selling the OC boats. He has a little website, although I don't know if you've seen it. HRH's website is much grander.

A couple of other observations. There are quite a few HRH sailboats for sale presently (as with most builders' products), and many of them have been on the market for a long time. Some of the SW 42/43 boats have been for sale for 2 years, maybe more. At the top end of the pricing is the '94 SW 43 now listed at $540K, but which was listed last year or perhaps earlier at, I think, $649K. It looks very nice, but the price differential between that one and the group of somewhat older boats (at roughly half the price) probably makes it a hard sell.

On the bottom of the pricing scale is the SW 42 in Stuart, FL. It also has been for sale a long time, and I think it too had a price reduction awhile ago. I thought about looking at that one when I was considering going up in size, and tried to stop by one day while I was in South Florida a few months ago, but the broker wasn't available when I called. From the photos I would say the exterior teak needs a lot of work and the boat appears to have lived a hard life. Compared to the New England boats, that one justly is considerably cheaper.

I suspect many asking prices are rather soft. You are probably wise to talk to an HRH broker about price trends and how long it takes to sell, and then go to someone not affiliated with the company to confirm the information. Companies that broker for their own products have a substantial interest in keeping prices high in the brokerage market as a sales tool for new boats. Good for used boat sellers and manufacturers, but not buyers.

When you talk to the HRH broker, you should also ask what layouts, interior woods, and other features make the boats easier to sell when that eventual day comes in the future. For example, I think the dark interior woods are not as popular nowadays as the lighter woods or laminates, and that's not something that can be economically changed once you buy. You might prefer darker yourself, but you should at least find out what the market in general likes best. Dinettes versus opposing settees are another issue.

All these boats are now 20-25 years old. The last bit of advice I'd give, only because I don't know if you've owned one of these expensive and complex beasts in the past (by that, I am referring to any larger sailboat), is to make sure you get a good detailed survey and that you are prepared to put in the large quantities of time and money that the wrong purchase can require.

In 2000 on the trip to Maine that I mentioned above I did buy a used sailboat which was 9 years old but had spent it's life in the south. The closing price on that boat was a trifle less than some of the OCs now for sale.

Here was my error: I completely underestimated what it costs to own and update a modern sailboat, and promptly spent about 50% of the original purchase price during my first two years of ownership. Financially, you are better off buying a boat that has fairly recently been renovated or upgraded than doing it yourself or paying to have it done as the market doesn't reflect accurately what it costs to upgrade or replace.

Good hunting.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*HInkley 42 vs. Hinkley OC*

A Hinkley 42 with its deeper draft would provide more stability in violent winds. But whether that justifies an additional $50K higher pricing is the major question.
I assume that you would not venture into such winds but it's nice to know your boat could handle it. 
I would question the validity of a centerboard model sailing vessel on a large 42' sailboat. What areas are you planning on sailing? Intercoastal waterways? Ocean voyaging? Carribean cruising? These would make a critical difference in which HRH boat you should purchase.

Good luck.

Astoria
S/V Doodles
C&C 27


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*OC42 vs SW42*

I once had a OC42 under contract. It sold finally for $100,000. Level of finish was not the same in the OC42 as was in the SW42. The V berth in the OC42 was very small. A SW42 will be more marketable if you decide to sell. Having looked at both boats,I decided to buy a B40 Mark III sloop with a dinette and nav station. I like the lines of the B40 much better.


----------



## tokobe (Oct 17, 2007)

As an owner of a 40 year old B-40 aft cabin yawl, having owned it 20 years and being the 5th owner, let me offer acouple of perspectives. First I have sailed from Bar Harbor to Norfolk, enjoyed dead calm to 50+ knots (Cape Cod Bay) and never once been concerned about the rig or hull stability. One clearly needs to focus on the amount of linen one has up, not the usage of the centerboard or a longer keel for stability and safety. Second, having the 4'3" hull with a centerboard that lowers to 9'6" allows me to enjoy harbors and coves without the concern of what and where's the tide. That being said, I have enjoyed tacking in 25 knots with water up to the base of the cockpit combing and my B-40 is stable and reliable in heavy wind. Made in 1967, she is solid and I'd take her anywhere, with both dinette, separate nav station and a proper aft cabin with berths p&s. But prudently listening to weather and observing radar will clearly help. As to being prepared to own an older proper yacht, the previous respondant has it right. These boats are build solidly and not of brittle plastic. Down below they look like a carpenter has well enjoyed his trade. They deserve care above and below decks. Hinckley made a quality product starting in the 60's and there are many 'older' boats that will safely and beatifully provide years of enjoyment with a minimum of care and assurance of safety while others are out hoping they make port safely. Beyond rigging and running rigging, sails and maintenance of the teak with either cetol or varnish$$$, probably the most important is assuring a clean fuel tank in a litely used boat. On a new purchase, one of the first things I'd do is polishing the fuel, set up dual filters and clean the tank. Take her out and bounce her around without these steps and filters and filters are needed. Hopefully that's all. Injectors and a fuel pump on a diesel are quite expensive, along with the mechanic's time and layup time. Preferably redundant filters switchable to assure safe continuous motor operation. My B-40 not only gets me out and back safely, but also incites comments about the yacht being a younger age than her real age. And, it is has known to keep my banker in business. Yet she is clearly worth alot more that when I bought her, but not many times more. 
And isn't owning and enjoying a sailing yacht about lowering one's blood pressure, not increasing it? One can't go wrong with a properly surveyed B-40. The SW-42 has a more modern underbody and different construction as you consider newer boats. They will also cost more to purchase. Good luck in your search.


----------



## tokobe (Oct 17, 2007)

One other thought, if you buy a Hinckley, you have the support of the Company. Amazingly enough, they do have the plans from the initial construction, can help you diagnose and resolve issues, and one can vicariously enjoy the improvments made on newer versions of your vessel through the web or visiting one of their 5-6 yards up and down the east coast. Customer support was invented by them, albeit not without a greater price tag. But if you wish to make changes to your yacht, a conversation with the 'yard' can help you understand how to approach an opportunity, and what not to consider. I don't believe OC can offer no such help, support or sense of community. Just those conversations make owning a Hinckley more enjoyable.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*B40*

I have to agree with Tokobe's comments. I have owned my 1976 B40 Mark III sloop for two years,but owned a Pilot 35 for ten years before moving up. The Hinckley Company has been very good to deal with even when one works on their own boat. Excellent support. I changed the sail plan on my B40 and Hinckley gave me copies of original sail plans to use. I put a carbon stick on my B40 and went 4 1/2 ft higher than the Mark III mast. My rig dimensions are now pretty well the same as the SW42 and change in performance is incredible. She's stiffer than she was before and carries eight percent more sail area.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*what a beauty*

what a stunning boat..clean classic lines..
impressive.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*While the Ocean Cruising Yachts..*

While the Hank Hinckley Ocean Cruising Yachts are very,very fine boats, built to a much higher standard than most, they are not a "Hinckley".

I spent a great deal of time at Hinckley when they were still pumping out a fair number of sailboats as a friend worked there. The robust quality of construction and level of attention to detail in a Hinckley is, in my estimation, was rarely equaled anywhere on the planet. Morris builds a beautiful boat too and there are a few European builders doing a similar level but the OC's I have not found to be quite at that level. I've been on many Hinckley's and a few OC's so I have had a chance to compare both. The SW 42 sails like a dream! If you've ever seen how Hinckley's or Morris Yachts are built, compared to other builders, you'd be amazed.

The OC's are top notch just notch boats...


----------



## rtmadm (Jul 24, 2007)

*thanks for the discussion*

I'm currently not actively in the market but always admired the B40 and 
SW42s. Having observed the OCs on the market at the lower prices I was curious as to the differences since a "Hinckley" was involved in both builds.

I concur with all on the thread that the Hinckley boats are some of the finest looking boats on the water.

Maybe if I can convince my wife that we need to sell the house in the Keys my plans will take a turn for the better.

PS: has there ever been a common "weekness" in the B40 or SW42 that a prospective buyer should ensure his surveyor checks? i.e. cored decks, stanchion bases, ??


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

*O/C vs SW*

Hi folks as a owner of an O/C42 would you mind if I added a few things

Some basics first

In 1983 Hinckley was bought by an outside firm Hank decided to walk down the street and open his own yard and took a number of the Key craftsmen with him. Doing this time the quailty of Hinckley Yachts fell primary because the new corporation running Hinckley was trying to cut corners and increase production with the expected results. When Bob Hinckley regained control these issues were resolved and quality went bach to what one expected of Hinckley brand. Mean while Hank was building the O/C's to the Hinckley Flamily Standard.

Construction

Both the SW 42 and OC 42 use the same hull mold, castings (the SS bow casting on both the SW ans O/C is the same) ect. If memorary serves both came with a centerboard option. both used hood spars Barient winches ect.

At this point they begin to diverge there are two deck molds for the O/C the first being the after cockpit similar to the SW 42 the other being a center Cockpit which used a modified SW 52 deck mold. The SW42 has only the after cockpit. I believe the cockpit on the SW42 is slighty larger then the O/C 42 which fits the SW42 role as a racer cruiser and the O/C 42 role as a cruiser.

Finish

Is always dependent on what the costumer is willing to spend. The first Hinckley I sailed on a B40 had a very simple painted interior with mahogony trim. nicely excuted but no where near the interior of a S&S custom out of Palmer Johnson. The first SW42 I sailed on had matched white oak interior with cherry trim teak and a solid holly sole the table had a costume inlay done in italy and two sets of cabinet doors one set having leaded glass and a plain racing set. It was easily one of the most impressive interiors I have seen and I remember the owner stating it cost more then then the basic boat. Redemption has a Ash interior with mahogony trim on solid teak and holly soles and the workmenship is surburb however I dought the same amount was spent on it s the SW 42.

So when comparing interiors keep in mind budget makes . Also remember Hank (O/C) wrote the book on the care and maintainence of Hinckley Yachts.

Cost

it is hard to compare the two boats as finish and condition plays such an important part. Also what is the customer looking for the O/C 42 center cocpit has two heads and sleeps 4 in two state rooms with two additional sea births in the main saloon and is a wonderful cruiser. The SW 42 is an excellent racer cruiser but has much more sparten accomadations.

I hope this was useful for more imformation try HANK HINCKLEY'S BOATS

Ann
Sailing Master S/V Redemption
O/C 42 hull #1


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The OC 42 that I looked at had a swing keel.

OK boat but nothing special.


----------



## Audolphins (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting fact all the OC 42's center cockpits were full keels all the after cockpit were swing keels. 

As I said level of finish depended on price also keep in mind they are a 25yr plus design


----------



## Clarity2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The OCY42s were built by Hank Hinckley after he left the Hinckley Co. They clearly have a lot of "Hinckley DNA," but are not Hinckleys. Nice boats, though (I own one).


----------



## Clarity2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Not true that all OCY42 aft-cockpits are swing keels: I own one (#5 of the breed) and it is a fixed keel.


----------



## Clarity2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: O/C vs SW*

Ann - what waters do you sail in, generally? Would love to meet up with a sister ship some time.

Bill B.
Owner & Master
OCY42 hull #5


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: B40*



petmac said:


> I have to agree with Tokobe's comments. I have owned my 1976 B40 Mark III sloop for two years,but owned a Pilot 35 for ten years before moving up. The Hinckley Company has been very good to deal with even when one works on their own boat. Excellent support. I changed the sail plan on my B40 and Hinckley gave me copies of original sail plans to use. I put a carbon stick on my B40 and went 4 1/2 ft higher than the Mark III mast. My rig dimensions are now pretty well the same as the SW42 and change in performance is incredible. She's stiffer than she was before and carries eight percent more sail area.


Remember reports of someone going with a Carbon Mast on their B40 years ago when I was thinking about buying one. Have always wondered how that modification turned out.

Current boat is not Hinckley level of quality or beauty but is a center board boat πwith a similar underbody as your B40. Old aluminum mast is getting pretty tired and have been thinking about getting a carbon stick. Thoughts are a 10% +/- taller mast for better light air performance. Boat seems under canvassed with current relatively short mast and think could withstand a taller stick. Would rather reef in stronger winds than sit in light air. Seems that the lower weight of the stick would more than make up for additional height.

Anything else you could add to your change over experience would be greatly appreciated?? Did the Mark III have more ballast the shorter masted earlier boats?? Mahalo for any experience you can supply.


----------



## Margaree (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello all

I’m new to this site. 
I own s/v margaree OC 42 center cockpit hull #2 and I must say she is a fine vessel. Have friends that own Hinkleys and I always have the said comments about what a fine job of finishes are on board. Two full staterooms two heads with showers massive fridge and freezers. 

Most of all Hank Hinckley himself took my vessel and I around the cape and through the diamond shoals in December. Wow and she handled beautifully. Having said that, don’t think I want to try that one again!!...

If I had a choice I’d buy her all over again. I love my margaree 


If your in Key Biscayne Florida, I’m up for a sail

Nicole happy owner


----------

